# Zebra obliquiden coloring question



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I recently purchased 7 adult and 4 juvenile zebra obliquidens. I thought the 7 adults were all males since all showed some red on their bellies. Some very distinct and some faint but noticable. I figured the fain ones were subdominant males. The other day I found one holding a mouth full of eggs. She has been holding for three days now and still shows a faint red color on her belly. Has antone else ever experienced this? I dont think they have been given hormones like some are at a young age. The 7 adults are all between 4 and 5 inches long.


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

I have never seen zebra obliquidens female with any red on them.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

A picture would be very helpful. It might help to insure that your female latifasciata isn't a cross. I've never seen even the slightest hint of red on any of my females.

Kevin


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

Probably a sp. 44 or something.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

They are definitely not sp. 44 I have not had a chance to take new pics of the female but below is a link to pics I took in regards to a stressed male. There is another pic in there of a normal colored male. The more I looked at the female, the more I think the red may have been a injury or bruise from a male. Unfortunately she spit the eggs out on day 4. I have to many males right now and I think they were harassing her while she was holding. The stressed male in the pics has become my dominant male and is constantly that dark and chasing the others. I think I need to move him out.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

http://raff.shutterfly.com/action/s...0de21 b3414d0a450a&auto=1&m=1&d=1211255454460

Sorry, here is the link.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=172413

Sorry again. This link will take you to the pics.


----------

